
Why Are Digital-Privacy Apps So Hard to Use? - mikemaccana
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/12/why-are-digital-privacy-apps-so-hard-to-use/422310/?single_page=true
======
mikemaccana
Probably worth noting that Telegram is not secure:
[http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/49782/is-
telegra...](http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/49782/is-telegram-
secure)

